# -Do Exist Some Video Documental Specialized On Mantis?



## CockroachYet (Oct 27, 2006)

-Hello all, do exist some one professional video documental about mantis? and where can I buy it? I dont talking about the film movie on the giant mantis which invading a city and eat the people (but these movie is also a collectible issue of course).

-Thank you, best regards. Roberto.


----------



## Rick (Oct 27, 2006)

There is a very good show about mantids which I believe aired on the discovery channel. I have it saved on my computer.


----------



## wuwu (Oct 27, 2006)

yes, i have that too. i really enjoyed it. i've seen it over 5 times.


----------



## Ian (Oct 28, 2006)

Ah yes, there is a link to that video on this forum somewhere.

If you use the search feature and search for "video" you are sure to find to.


----------



## ASH (Oct 28, 2006)

http://www.mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic...highlight=video there you go.

ash


----------



## AFK (Oct 28, 2006)

video link doesn't work anymore!


----------



## Rick (Oct 28, 2006)

The first link tells when it will be aired again.

http://dhd.discovery.com/tvlistings/episod...amp;channel=DHD

http://www.torrentspy.com/torrent/519898/A...s_HDTV_1280x720


----------



## AFK (Oct 28, 2006)

thanks for the torrent! going to work now...hopefully, it will have gotten started with a seed when i come back!


----------



## Christian (Oct 29, 2006)

The "Alien Insect" one is not very good. Surely some of you guys might like it, but it's crappy from a scientific point of view.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## AFK (Oct 29, 2006)

stuck at 82.9%!!  seed, anyone?


----------



## AFK (Oct 29, 2006)

christian, i would also be interested in any other mantis documentaries. got any other recommendations?


----------



## Christian (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi.

Unforunately, there are not a lot. There was a somewhat better one about the European Praying Mantis aired over here in Germany, but I forgot the title. Sorry...  

A friend of mine has taped it, I will get a copy when I see him. As soon as this happens, I will post a translation of the title. This may take a while, though, as he lived elsewhere.

Fact is: I know of no real good mantid documentary.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## AFK (Oct 29, 2006)

okay, i just finished downloading it and watching it. yeah, it's pretty basic and elementary, and i wished it spent more time on the more unusual mantises, but the footage is incredible, especially the ones where the mantis caught a 10 inch snake, hummingbirds, and mouse!

however, i'm confused...the description of the documentary says that a new mantis species was discovered and capable of catching these vertebrates - no mention of such a species was ever made! :x


----------



## Rick (Oct 29, 2006)

> The "Alien Insect" one is not very good. Surely some of you guys might like it, but it's crappy from a scientific point of view.Regards,
> 
> Christian


Thats true but how many people that watch discovery channel are going to be interested in a very detailed mantis show? Detail like we want isn't going to happen.


----------



## Christian (Oct 29, 2006)

Well, good documentary combines scientific accuracy with interesting film sequences. This is really difficult, but not impossible, as shown by the stuff done by the crew of D. Attenborough. A good mantid documentary is still to be done.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 30, 2006)

I had a feeling if there is one real scientific documentation about praying mantis it would more likely be in foreign language and definately not from the US. Even if Jeff Corwin decided to invest his time fully on mantids. But i agree that not many people would "enjoy" them more than entomologist around the world. Which explain why not all mantis hobbyist enjoy the sceitnific part of this book - "The Praying Mantids by Frederick Prete".


----------



## CockroachYet (Oct 30, 2006)

-Hello, thank you very much to all you for your great valuable help, I will check the posted links added here for check this internet video.

-In a past time (two years ago) I was saw in a w-site called "exoticmantis.co m" (I cant find these w-site now because maybe is outdate) about there was is sale a DVD about mantis, but I cant buy it in these times.

-But also I am in search of other mantis video documentals but without any success at today.

-Again thank you very much. Best regards, Roberto.


----------

